# نداء إلى كل شاب له خبرة في الهندسة الصناعية ولكل شاب سعودي ولكل مدير شركة



## أسير الحزن والشوق (18 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
معلش إذا كنا بدنا نطول عليكم
أولا : صلوا على النبي .
ثانيا : أنا طالب فلسطيني بس مقيم في السعودية بس بدرس حاليا في الجامعة الإسلامية في فلسطين هندسة أول سنة عام وناوي الترم الجاي أتخصص ,انا في أزمة وورطة أرجوا تحلولي إياه:
متحير أتخصص بين تخصصين هما : الصناعية وهندسة الإتصالات !
أولا بتنصحوني بأي وحدة منهم ؟

وثانيا عايز أسأل عن الهندسة الصناعية وإيش مجالاتها في العمل والدراسة وشو تخصصاتها عشان أكون على دراية كاملة فيها.
وإيش فرص عملها في المملكة العربية السعودية الله يعزها بالنسبة للمقيمين مثلي .
وإنتوا تعرفوا إيش إلي بمر فيه الشعب الفلسطيني والله يكون بالعون .

وأنا حاب منكم إفادتي وشرحلي شو هيا الهندسة الصناعية بالكامل ومجالاتها ووظائفها بالسعودية وتخصصاتها!!
عارف إني حتعبكم بس إستحملوني شوي وإعملوا فيا معروف مابنساه طول العمر.........

وأرجو توضحولي ( هل إذا درست هندسة صناعية وتخرجت بإذن الله هل سأجد وظيفة مناسبة لي ولسنوات دراستي في المملكة العربية السعودية لأنه لاغنى عنها بعد الله بالنسبة لظرفي وأنا مقيم )؟؟!

أرجو إفادتي وخاصة من أصحاب الشركات الصناعية الكبرى والصغرى أرجو منهم مساعدتي في هذاالموضوع !!!

معلش طولت عليكم بس ارجوكم لاتنسوني !!

وردوا علي بأقرب وقت على إيميلي 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx

رجاء يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني والتواصل عبر الملتقى لتعم الفائدة

المشرفة


وتقبلوا مني جميع التحيات

وجزاكم الله ألف خير
وأنا عارف شباب السعودية وأهلها مابقصروا فينا وخاصة أولاد فلسطين وكلي أمل فيهم ........


----------



## صناعة المعمار (18 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اهلا وسهلا اخي الكريم أسير الحزن والشوق لكن لي عتب بسيط وهو انك لم تقرا قوانين المنتدى ولا اخصك انت بل هناك اعضاء كثر

على العموم اليك في التعريف

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24285

اعتذر لكن سيتم دمج الموضوعين معا لتشابههما:80: 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=26113

وكيف تختار التخصص والكلية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=26127



وننتظر راي اصحاب الشركات:81:​

طمنا عنك فور عودتك الى ربوع الوطن


----------

